# Acabo de mandar a TOMAR POR CULO a 2 hamijos UCROS de hace 7 años



## eL PERRO (24 Feb 2022)

Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus

No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui

Era el tipico chaval que podria estar en el hilo de los mañacos. Grandote, fuerte, rubio, 6 años menor que yo. Un tio super sensato, deportista, cero vicios, no bebia nada de nada, solo agua, zumo o te. Un chaval culto, estudioso, educado, al que le encantaba españa. Siempre me mandaba videos de su pueblo cuando caian las nevadas invernales, porque sabe que me molaba todo eso, y siempre me decia que a ver cuando podian venir a verme algun verano, yo les decia que se quedaran a dormir en mi casa sin problema

Alguien con una verdadera mentalidad de otro tiempo, cortes, caballero, aplicado. No se explicarlo, siempre tuvo un trato hacia mi tan excelente y noble que le tenia un aprecio inmenso. Todos los meses nos escribimos contandonos cosas, mandandonos videos, un colega de verdad de puta madre, pese a estar en la distancia

El año pasado me dijo que los reclutaban para la guerra y que no querian ir, que no les iba ese rollo, que no querian palmar tontamente y que bla bla. Fueron a emigrar como profugos, se querian ir a alemania, pero como alli solo dejan entrar moronegros, les ponian complicaciones con los visados, y al final se fueron a moskau. A mi me dio una rabia inmensa, pero bueno, entendia que quisieran evitar palmar y se largaran a otra parte. Aunque fuera a casa del agresor

Anoche tan pronto empezaron los bombardeos senti una tremenda pena por el, porque supuse que estaria en una posicion incomodisima y tremenda. Viviendo en el pais que esta masacrando el tuyo, y lloviendo fuego sobre la cabeza de tu familia, en un pueblo a menos de 100 km. de la frontera, de los que ahora mismo tienen que estar siendo arrasados

Le mande un largo mensaje diciendole que no tengo ni puta idea de cuales son sus ideologias, pues ya en su dia le dije que preferia no hablar jamas de politica con el. Ni cual era su vision de todo esto ni nada de nada, y que preferia no saberlo, porque le aprecio mucho como amigo. Que estaba muy triste por lo que estaba pasando, y que le mandaba mi apoyo y mis mayores deseos de que no le pasara nada ni a ellos ni a su familia, que estaba en zona de peligro. Que les mandaba un abrazo y que si necesitaban algo en que les pudiera ayudar que me escriban

Me ha respondido hace unos 10 minutos diciendome algo asi como "Gracias, tienes razon, es mejor no hablar de esto, porque los extranjeros no teneis ni idea de como somos aqui, ni de nuestra historia ni nuestra forma de pensar, y es mejor que cerreis la boca"

         

Asi que automaticamente BLOCK. Se me han puesto hasta los ojos encharcados. Es una de las personas con las que mas he hablado en los ultimos años. Como digo, mucho mas que con la mayoria de amistades "reales" de aqui

Le mando mi apoyo y mis mejores deseos porque estan masacrando su pais y porque su puto propio pueblo donde viven sus padres y sus familiares ESTA BAJO ASEDIO DE FUEGO... ¿Y el muy subnormal me contesta diciendome QUE ME CALLE? 

¿Y diciendome a mi que YO, precisamente YO, NO TENGO NI PUTA IDEA DE HISTORIA NI DE GEOPOLITICA? ¿Un puto subnormal que estudio para hacer masajitos en las pantorrillas en un puto gimnasio, me dice a mi que no tengo ni puta idea de historia yo? 

¿Y encima me dice que me calle, como si toda esta mierda no me afectara a mi? ¿Como si toda la mierda que ha hecho la puta horda de oro en los ultimos 1500 años no hubiera puteado y condicionado todo lo ocurirdo en mi continente durante toda su historia?

Pero es mas... ¡UN PUTO SICOPATA QUE ESTA A FAVOR DE QUE UN PAIS EXTRANJERO BOMBARDEE SU PROPIO PAIS Y Y PONGA EN PELIGRO DE MUERTE A SU PROPIA FAMILIA!!

Con todo el puto dolor del mundo, se acabo. No vas a volver a poner un pie en mi casa valerio. Que te den por el puto culo cabron


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2022)

PERO QUE PUTO MARICON ERES JODIDO MUERTOHAMBRE DE ELDA

DEJA DE ABRIR HILOS DE MIERDA INVENT QUE TE PARECES AL PUTO LUDOPATRON!!!


----------



## The Master (24 Feb 2022)

Mola tu película


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Era el tipico chaval que podria estar en el hilo de los mañacos. Grandote, fuerte, rubio, 6 años menor que yo. Un tio super sensato, deportista, cero vicios, no bebia nada de nada, solo agua, zumo o te. Un chaval culto, estudioso, educado, al que le encantaba españa. Siempre me mandaba videos de su pueblo cuando caian las nevadas invernales, porque sabe que me molaba todo eso, y siempre me decia que a ver cuando podian venir a verme algun verano, yo les decia que se quedaran a dormir en mi casa sin problema


----------



## Dosto (24 Feb 2022)

Pues quizá piense que Ucrania y Rusia son países hermanos y que los gobiernos actuales se hicieron putas de la OTAN y de EEUU, que han utilizado para provocar una guerra que le interesa a EEUU y que tu no tienes ni puta idea de lo que está pasando.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (24 Feb 2022)

Tanto tocho para explicar que eres un maricón?


----------



## Maddie (24 Feb 2022)

Pues tiene toda la razón, nadie debería de meterse en algo que solo los ucris y ruskies entienden, deberías de reenviarle el mensaje a Biden y a la OTAN, a ver si así dejan de estar de cotillas en cosas que no comprenden... No saben ni la historia de la Rus de Kiev y quieren dar lecciones solo por EGO.

Bien por Dimitri, se tenía que decir y se dijo. A mí me ha caído de puta madre, pásame su WhatsApp.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Feb 2022)

Nini, hazle una mamada fidelizadora al mañaco y hacéis las paces,

un rubito premium no puedes dejarlo escapar por discusiones políticas,

tú dile a todo que si,

no seas tonto.


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Feb 2022)

Conclusión a la que llego después de leerme el tocho: el ucro te folló.
Total, que me he leído un tochazo, para confirmar lo ya sabido.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Feb 2022)

Ha sonado algo homo tu airada reacción. 

Un ucraniano es lo mismo que un ruso o lo mismo que un polaco dependiendo del punto donde haya nacido. 

Ucrania es un pais inventado como lo fue Checoslovaquia o como lo fue Rhodesia en otro contexto, los unicos ucranianos mas o menos legitimos son los tartaros, que fueron aniquilados por unos y otros.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (24 Feb 2022)

Las fantasías que se inventa Mister Nini siempre tienen un componente homo latente.

Es más maricón que los maricones, el cabrón.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Feb 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Pues quizá piense que Ucrania y Rusia son países hermanos y que los gobiernos actuales se hicieron putas de la OTAN y de EEUU, que han utilizado para provocar una guerra que le interesa a EEUU y que tu no tienes ni puta idea de lo que está pasando.



Que ganas tengo de que reviente todo para que la legion vaya casa por casa dandoos plomo a todos los hijos de la gran puta traidores


----------



## Dosto (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que ganas tengo de que reviente todo para que la legion vaya casa por casa dandoos plomo a todos los hijos de la gran puta traidores



Traidor a quien?


----------



## Maddie (24 Feb 2022)

The Master dijo:


> Mola tu película



Sobre todo la parte de la MASACRE.... Lo relata como su estuviéramos viendo la versión real de Rescatando al Soldado Vladimirovich, con edificios llenos de huecos por misiles y gente limpiando la calle de cadáveres.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Feb 2022)

ha estado interesante el tocho 

9/10


----------



## Trinitario (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...




Cuando aparezca en la puerta de tú casa con un tarro XXL de vaselina sabor a vainilla,. Ya verás cómo se te pasará todo y abrirás ... "las puertas" de par en par.

Calopez, cambia de becarios!!!


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Conclusión a la que llego después de leerme el tocho: el ucro te folló.
> Total, que me he leído un tochazo, para confirmar lo ya sabido.



Las lagrimas lo han delatado. Le dejaron grumo turcochino insaid. Su ojete ha sido Ucrania invadida por las tropas rusas.


----------



## Maddie (24 Feb 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Traidor a quien?



A su majestad el perro, su palabra es la ley y aunque hijos del pueblo MASACRADO le diga que no tiene razón y que les molan los rusos como para vivir en MOCKBA, él es el que tiene la razón, no podría ser de otra manera.

Ojalá lo llamen de reservista y vaya a defender ucranianos, estamos ante un Patton en ciernes, por supuesto, nada más que le lleven el cola-cao y lo dejen echarse la partida de WoW y te arregla el conflicto en 7 días.


----------



## Maddie (24 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ha estado interesante el tocho
> 
> 9/10



A mí también me ha gustado, la parte de que son gemelos creo que la tomó de esos hilos de gemelos pervertidos de Segismunda


----------



## dragon33 (24 Feb 2022)

Ucrania es un país inventado, y son hermanos de los Rusos, normal que te diga que los occidentales ni puta idea


----------



## ueee3 (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



¿Por qué ha sonado tan homo el principio? ¿Por qué tienes que meter tu cuña de MARICÓN?


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> ñiñiñi



¿Te parece gracioso todo lo que esta haciendo tu amo, rojo de mierda?


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Te parece gracioso todo lo que esta haciendo tu amo, rojo de mierda?



Vente pa Graubunden que te invito a un vaso de leche de cabra, goder!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Feb 2022)

MAÑACOS UKROS A PELITO O BOMBONAS EN EL KREMLIN


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Feb 2022)

pues yo he aprovechado par apreguntar a una ukra que conocí online, hacia tiempo que no hablabamos. está cagada. y no me extraña


----------



## Lanzalosdados (24 Feb 2022)

Paso de leerme ese tocho de invent


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Feb 2022)

Y eso que no ha leido las mierdas que escribes aquí. Pero sí, te tenía bien calao


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



bien, perrito bien. Ale, ladra un poco más.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Tu amigo tiene razón. No tienes ni idea, y es mejor que cierres la boca.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (24 Feb 2022)

buen relato pero la trama un poco floja y no incluyas gemelos eso es de manual pero entretenida te doy un notable


----------



## belenus (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## circus maximus (24 Feb 2022)

Si es que no puedes ser más subnormal. Te tiene que decir tu novio ucraniano que te calles la puta boca, que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que pasa en su propio país. Y tú retransmitiendo la guerra desde TVE 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Feb 2022)

Me importa una puta mierda tu vida


----------



## -carrancas (24 Feb 2022)

pues me da que no estas tu para andar despreciando amistades...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Feb 2022)

Otro invent de la vida soñada de DOG.


----------



## Orífero (24 Feb 2022)

Me has recordado un poco a las feministas intentando "proteger" a las prostitutas que no les han pedido nunca ser protegidas. O los samaritanos intentando proteger la dignidad del bombero torero que se gana la vida así, y le dejan sin trabajo. Y es que hay gente que se lo llega a creer. "Voy a proteger a no sé quién". Y al final a veces te encuentras a alguien que te dice: "Oye, que no hace fata que me protejas".

Cuidado cuando venga alguien a decirte que te va a proteger, que a día de hoy, ya nadie te dice "vengo a destruirte".


----------



## NIKK (24 Feb 2022)

Resumen: te mola el ukraniano.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (24 Feb 2022)

No tienes amigos, vas a tener amigos ucranianos... 


Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## InigoMontoya (24 Feb 2022)

Valerio el que te pone el culo serio


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2022)

Excursion de kayak dice pero si este lo mas lejos que ha ido ha sido a la acera de enfrente a tirar la basura.

Amigos...... como si tuviera amigos.......


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (24 Feb 2022)

Primero dices que es un tío super culto y estudioso y a los dos párrafos que es un subnormal que estudió para dar masajitos.

Nini tómate la medicación,primer aviso.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

jajaj VALERIO

Algo me da que ese nombre va a salir en cómics y ya ha pasado al acervo cultural de Burbuja.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (24 Feb 2022)

5/10


----------



## Madafaca (24 Feb 2022)

Que bonita historia de amor gay, con una guerra por el medio. Leyendo entre líneas se entiende perfectamente todo. Que alguien se la envíe a Almodovar.


----------



## PACOJONES (24 Feb 2022)

En serio te taladro el ojete Valerio


----------



## Maestro Panda (24 Feb 2022)

Pero tú no te ibas de voluntario a matar turcochinos ?


----------



## rsaca (24 Feb 2022)

Esa historia tiene más pluma que la gallina caponata


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Feb 2022)

Valdrá la pena que la URSS arrase con Ucrania solo por ver al Nini rabiar.

pd: maricon no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Common_Deletion (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...




Eres un analfabeto ignorante cerrado de mente y tan lleno de soberbia que ni siquiera eres capaz de escuchar lo que alguien tenga que decir sobre una situacion que viven en primera mano porque solo escuchas tus pajas mentales. Ademas pierdes la ocasion de que te empotre que es lo que querias. Eres tonto no, lo siguiente.


----------



## asakopako (24 Feb 2022)

A ver, no puedes mandar a comer gambas a un sindicalista al igual que no puedes mandar a tomar por culo a un "amigo" de el perro. Ya están saturados.


----------



## geflow (24 Feb 2022)

Tanto quejarte y resulta que estabas deseando que te taladrara el ojete un ucraniano turcochino

Salto la sorpresa en las Gaunas


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Feb 2022)

Joder LaPerra, menudo ladrillo, siento decirte que se lo leerá la madre del topo.
No sé qué querías explicar, sólo te diré que me puedes comer los huevos por detrás del culo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (24 Feb 2022)

Joder,la historia que emocionó a Putin


----------



## ferrys (24 Feb 2022)

La próxima vez échale imaginación y cuenta que has mandado a tomar por culo a una ucraniana de 20, súper buenorra y que te traía el desayuno por las mañanas.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Feb 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Primero dices que es un tío super culto y estudioso y a los dos párrafos que es un subnormal que estudió para dar masajitos.
> 
> Nini tómate la medicación,primer aviso.



Que sea alguien culto, educado y aplicado, que sabe idiomas, que es musico profesional y que tiene una carrera, (aunque sea carrera de masajitos para charos), no significa que tenga la mas minima puta idea de historia, ni geografia, ni politica. Lo unico que sabe es lo mismo que sabes tu, y toda la puta escoria niñorratosa como tu, que son los 4 esloganes de mierda que veis por las redes


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Feb 2022)

Ojala acabes tus dias tironucado en una cuneta como el maricon de tu abuelo, el que colgaba cuadros de estalin en su ayuntamiento


----------



## elCañonero (24 Feb 2022)

La peli que tas montao


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

Que alguien haga un cómic con el tal Valerio plox.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Feb 2022)

Creo que los dos ucros le han mandado a tomar por culo.
No al revés.


----------



## Redwill (24 Feb 2022)

El resumen? para enterarnos es que es maricon y le han jodido lo sentimientos, ¿no? bien, ya lo sabemos, ahora fuera.


----------



## Quii (24 Feb 2022)

El mañaco alfota masajista te ha roto el corazón y el alma. 

Aquí en este foro no ligan ni los gays. Qué ya es difícil.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Feb 2022)

Le deberías de haber preguntado que qué tal está. En lugar de mandar "mensaje de apoyo".

Algunos vivis en twitter?


----------



## Redwill (24 Feb 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> pues me da que no estas tu para andar despreciando amistades...



Es que yo creo que este hilo viene a razon de que le han bloqueado a el realmente.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Feb 2022)

Vaya, tu Valerio se ha unido a los turcochinos.

No traga a los otanistas y mundialistas de tu especie


----------



## keler (24 Feb 2022)

Otro hilo gay de este forero con un retraso bastante importante y con paguita estatal, lo mas seguro.


----------



## Wolny (24 Feb 2022)

vas a morir solisimo


----------



## BStoker (24 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Sinceramente él está en una situación de guerra. Como si te manda a la mierda.
Situacion de peligro vital y muerte y estar en afrontamiento/huida>>>>>>>>>>>> han herido mis sentimientos buaaaaaaaa

A ve,


eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



situación de riesgo vital, estado de afrontamiento/huida>>>>>>>>>>>> tus sentimientos de ofendidito.

Siento ser así de duro pero es que hay una puta guerra sabes? Y su prioridad no va a ser quedar bien con un mensajito “bien queda”

Que si necesitan algo te lo digan? Te vas a air a pegar tiros a un estado en guerra? Vamos a tener dos dedos de frente y ponte en su lugar, que es una mierda muy grande lo que está viviendo .


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Feb 2022)

Invent.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Le deberías de haber preguntado que qué tal está. En lugar de mandar "mensaje de apoyo".



Lo que tendria que haber hecho es lo mismo que hago con los terroristas chupapollas del virus, antes de meterlo en el ignore, haberle dicho "pues a ver si hay suerte y palma la guarra de tu puta madre bajo fuego turcochino", que es lo que se merece. Y ojala pase. Pues antes de que mueran familias inocentes, mejor que palme la de este hijo de la gran puta que se alegra de que asia masacre su propio pais


----------



## opilano (25 Feb 2022)

El que te ha bloqueado ha sido él, pero todavía no lo sabes.


----------



## asiqué (25 Feb 2022)

ese ukra es el que te ponia el hojal como el tunel de la M30?
siento aun mas ascopena por ti que antes


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> Sinceramente él está en una situación de guerra. Como si te manda a la mierda.
> Situacion de peligro vital y muerte y estar en afrontamiento/huida>>>>>>>>>>>> han herido mis sentimientos buaaaaaaaa
> 
> A ve,
> ...



Nunca he entendido cual es el motivo de los que entrais a cagar a los hilos sin haberos leido mas que el titular

Este hijo de puta no esta en ninguna guerra, porque se fue hace 2 años a vivir a moskau con su hermano para que no los reclutaran, para esa misma guerra que ya existe desde hace 8 años y de la que no os enterais porque sois sunormales todos

Este hijo de puta no me ha respondido mal "porque ejjjjque esta en una guerra huyendo" (ya he explicado desde el principio que el no lo esta). Me ha respondido mal porque es UN PUTO NIÑO RATA TIRONUCABLE HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA , que como toda la puta escoria niñorratosa de este puto pozo de mierda, tiene el puto coco sorbido por la puta propaganda sovietica de mierda

Si hasta el maricon tironucable de tu abuelo colgaba carteles con la cara de estalin por toda españa y aesinaban a tiros a sus vecinos mientras gritaban por la calle MUERA ESPAÑA VIVA LA URS, imaginate como no tendran de taladrado el seso los putos niños rata atolondrados que vivan en moskau

Y si, me he ofrecido para que si necesitan algo, que me lo digan. Puede necesitar para su familia que si esta bajo ocupacion de alguien que le mande desde el extranjero farmacos o productos de primera necesidad. Puede necesitar en algun momento dinero. Puede necesitar un contacto en la UE que le ayude a conseguir un visado, un billete de avion. Incluso fijate, que hasta se me pasaba por la cabeza que si en algun momento se le planteaba la idea de largarse de alli tambien por si lo pretenden reclutar los unos o los otros y necesitaban un domicilio que aportar para tener un visado de entrada, me ofrecia a que pusieran mi direccion como residencia para conseguir los papeles de entrada, y hacerles yo el paripe y la cohartada si la policia lo pretennde comprobar

Fijate si yo, en mi ingenua puta buena voluntad y en lo que valoraba su persona y su amistad, estaba dispuesto a hacer. Y el muy hijo de la gran puta me contesta diciendo que me calle, que yo no tengo ni puta idea, y que se alegra de que la horda de oro este bombardeando hasta a su propia puta madre. Pues nada chico, ojala palmeis toda la puta familia

Y ahora tu, niño rata que cagas tu subnormalez sin siquiera leer, muerete tambien. De virus, o de retraso mental


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Era el tipico chaval que podria estar en el hilo de los mañacos. Grandote, fuerte, rubio, 6 años menor que yo. Un tio super sensato, deportista, cero vicios, no bebia nada de nada, solo agua, zumo o te. Un chaval culto, estudioso, educado, al que le encantaba españa. Siempre me mandaba videos de su pueblo cuando caian las nevadas invernales, porque sabe que me molaba todo eso, y siempre me decia que a ver cuando podian venir a verme algun verano, *yo les decia que se quedaran a dormir en mi casa *sin problema



Tú lo que querías era hacer porquerías y se dió cuenta, no me extraña que se haya vuelto pro ruso...


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Durante los ultimos 10 años, practicamente la mitad de chavales entre 20 y 30 años son asi. Si no te has juntado nunca con ninguno es que debes de ser un puto asperger. Que con lo trolazo que eres, no me extrañaria


----------



## Quii (25 Feb 2022)

Jajaja estado fallido dice el moreno este de mierda. No le ha quitado la bota del cuello ni un minuto Rusia desde su independencia negro de mierda.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Ucrania no es un estado fallido, es un estado invadido y puteado. No por lo sucedido ahora, sino desde el primer dia en que recupero su independencia. Estan infiltrados y los estan puteando dia si y dia tambien, para sabotearlos. Que a fin de cuentas, es lo mismo que nos viene haciendo a toda europa la judiada y la turcochinada mano a mano desde hace mas de 100 años. Destruir europa para poder parasitarla y neutralizarla

Por eso los ucranianos de verdad querian entrar en la UE y la OTAN, para que, ya que tienen que ser una puta, al menos ser la puta de un caballero chulo con pasta, (como ya lo son los que huyeron del bloque de varsovia) y no la puta de un enano borracho pobreton y maltratador


----------



## Plutonio (25 Feb 2022)

Un mensaje de apoyo o como ése no es para un tío que ha huido de su pueblo para no ir a la guerra , y encima al país que invadió. Porque si no es de origen ruso es un renegado.


----------



## Quii (25 Feb 2022)

Fallido es tu puto cerebro imbécil. Ese pueblo es milenario y ha sufrido genocidios bestiales y ahí están luchando otra vez contra los de siempre. Payaso que eres un payaso ignorante.


----------



## Quii (25 Feb 2022)

Plutonio dijo:


> Un mensaje de apoyo o como ése no es para un tío que ha huido de su pueblo para no ir a la guerra , y encima al país que invadió. Porque si no es de origen ruso es un renegado.



En Ucrania hay muchos prorrusos. No tiene ningún misterio el tema. Ese debe ser prorruso y punto. Yo tengo conocidos valencianos catalanistas repugnantes. Y este foro está lleno de charnegos traidores ASQUEROSOS como este mierda de Guadalajara @Rauxa que es un traidor separatista y un puto gordo de las harinas.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Feb 2022)

Ahora entiendo por qué todos los ucranianos que conocí en mis años mozos (unos 30 y no exagero. Vivían en su propio mundo paralelo. Les daba asco España y vivir aquí. No sé que hacían aquí porque en esa época había crisis pero no conflictos), todos tenían el pelo rapado.

Claro acabarían de hacer el servicio militar o escapado. O seria la moda? Ni idea.

Recuerdo que me parecían entre ellos muy parecidos la mayoria. Como si fuesen "gitanos blancos" por así decirlo. Y vestían pantalones chinos + chupas de cuero.

De alguna movida me enteré. Como que uno preñó a una española y pasó del tema. Y como digo no se les veía felices de estar en Pacoland.

No tengo ni idea a qué se dedicaban ni como subsistian. Supongo que paguiteros.


Como ya dije en múltiples hilos. No me parecía atractivo realmente ninguno.

Me pones a un mismo grupo de hombres jóvenes de la misma edad y en normopeso de otro país europeo (sin poner musulmanes) y mínimo uno o dos me atraerian o incluso la mayoría.

Ya digo estáis con un hype de la ostia con las mujeres de esos países. Por los catálogos, instagram pero en la vida real. No sé por lo menos los hombres a mi de esos sitios no me atraen nada de nada. 


Y si os fijais. De actores de Hollywood o de series americanas. Siempre que hacen una serie o película de la segunda guerra mundial o de Rusia. Nunca salen actores rusos de verdad. Siempre salen norteamericanos. Y esos norteamericanos tiran a british o a escandinavo-germano. 

Nunca verás un cara- Putin de esos de actor.


----------



## Quii (25 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Ahora entiendo por qué todos los ucranianos que conocí en mis años mozos (unos 30 y no exagero. Vivían en su propio mundo paralelo. Les dan asco España y vivir aquí. No sé que hacían aquí porque en esa época había crisis pero no conflictos), todos tenían el pelo rapado.
> 
> Claro acabarían de hacer el servicio militar o escapado. O será la moda??
> 
> ...



Los rusos y ucranianos desprecian a España racistamente, pero además es que los inmigrantes no son nada felices porque viven fatal con trabajos muy malos y poco dinero. Están desesperados como los españoles pobres.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Feb 2022)

Jude Law (cuando aún no estaba calvo. Ahora parece un rumano proxeneta). Aquí pues era un americano guapo de cara interpretando a un ruso real que se llamaba Vassili.



El verdadero Vassili parecía un neandertal. Esta gente tiene unos rasgos primitivos de la ostia. Si un hombre parecido a Vassili hubiese sido el prota de la película. No hubiese tenido el mismo éxito.


----------



## Quii (25 Feb 2022)

Jude Law es inglés.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Quii dijo:


> En Ucrania hay muchos prorrusos



Que generalmente, son nietos de inmigrantes moscovitas que mando alli estalin, a vivir a los pueblos del este del pais donde habian cometido genocidios y limpiezas etnicas de ucranianos. Los ucranianos que no asesinaron, los mandaron a vivir al oeste, a las zonas robadas a polonia, de donde tambien expulsaron a los polacos

Es la misma tecnica que usaron en toda la puta urs. Belarus es un puto estado artificial hecho con tierra robada a polonia y lituania. Las republicas balticas tienen en su interior una enorme QUINTA COLUMNA de inmigrantes moscovitas que sabotean sus estados desde dentro. O la propia moldavia, una provincia rumana desde los tiempos dacios, que tiene hoy dia 1/3 de poblacion moscovita inmigrante. Y tambien los invadieron y putearon (tema trasniester)

Y asi todo. Esto mismo, lo intento tambien en Yugoslavia. Chernomirdin, el tio duro en la sombra en los tiempos del mongoloide gordinflon borracho de yelsin, se dedicaba a repartir pasaportes de la puta urs en KOSOVO, para usar la excusa de que iban a invadir aquello para "defender a los suyos". Por eso al final la judiada invadio kosovo, lo independizo y monto la base gigantesca. Para evitar que no se lo quedara la puta urs.. pues desde 1991, la obsesion del GRENLIN anexionarse bulgaria-serbia, para tener bases navales fijas en la bahia de kotor en montenegro

De hecho no os acordareis, pero estuvo apunto de haber una guerra abierta en kosovo entre yankis y turochinos. Creo que es la unica vez que ha habido un enfrentamiento real entre ambos. Y asi todo, siempre


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Esta gente tiene unos rasgos primitivos de la ostia. Si un hombre parecido a Vassili hubiese sido el prota de la película. No hubiese tenido el mismo éxito.



No tienen rasgos primitivos. Tienen rasgos MONGOLOIDES. Los ucranianos son ESLAVOS. Los moscovitas son un cruce entre eslavos y mongoloides, ya que son los herederos del puto imperio de mongolia. Pero como no aprobasteis ni la puta eso, pues no os enterais ni de quien es vuestro padre

Dicho esto, tambien tienes el ejemplo de IVAN DRAGO. Para poner un enemigo turcochino tuvieron que buscarse a un sueco rubio de 2 metros. Si llegan a poner a un puto enano mongoloide con una cara que parece un culo como la que tiene el subnormal de vladimiro, la pelicula hubiera sido un puto hazmerreir


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Feb 2022)

Quii dijo:


> Jude Law es inglés.



Podría pasar por yankie igualmente. A lo que iba es a lo de los rasgos primitivos y a que casi nunca cogen actores rusos de verdad para hacer de rusos .

Tampoco hacen eso con los alemanes pero en EEUU abundan los apellidos alemanes. Con lo cual esos actores dan el pego. Los que interpretan a rusos pues se les ve a Km que no lo son. Porque no tienen esas caras de Putin / de gordi-fuertes o de primitivos.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No tienen rasgos primitivos. Tienen rasgos MONGOLOIDES. Los ucranianos son ESLAVOS. Los moscovitas son un cruce entre eslavos y mongoloides, ya que son los herederos del puto imperio de mongolia. Pero como no aprobasteis ni la puta eso, pues no os enterais ni de quien es vuestro padre
> 
> Dicho esto, tambien tienes el ejemplo de IVAN DRAGO. Para poner un enemigo turcochino tuvieron que buscarse a un sueco rubio de 2 metros. Si llegan a poner a un puto enano mongoloide con una cara que parece un culo como la que tiene el subnormal de vladimiro, la pelicula hubiera sido un puto hazmerreir



Me están aquí varios foreros diciendo que rusos, ucranianos y escandinavos son lo mismo.

Y yo estaba diciendo que a mí NO me lo parecen.

Y ahora vienes tú confirmando lo que yo aprecio. Que no son lo mismo.

A ver si os ponéis de acuerdo







Viendo a Ivan Drago. Yo diría que es checo, rumano..... Lo último que pensaría es que es ruso/ucraniano.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Plutonio dijo:


> Un mensaje de apoyo o como ése no es para un tío que ha huido de su pueblo para no ir a la guerra , y encima al país que invadió. Porque si no es de origen ruso es un renegado.



Se fue a vivir a moskau porque era lo mas facil para el. Tienen un idioma parecido al suyo, y a los ucranianos que se cambian de chaqueta como el, les dan facilidades para tener visado de estudio y trabajo, no como en alemania, primer sitio al que se intento ir y que le pusieron muchas pegas, ya que alli (como bien ha demostrado esta tarde el gobierno sueco) sol quieren a escoria moronegra, ala uqe no solo no les piden papeles sino que les ponen piso y paga

Y aun asi, yo siempre supe un poco de su ideologia de mierda, pues uno de sus abuelos no era ucraniano sino inmigrante moscovita... y estaba haciendo la del charnego etarra. Aun asi, tal y como lo siempre lo considere una persona excelente, mil veces mejor en todo que los españoles, jamas juzgue ni sus ideas ni sus inclinaciones politicas, ni mierdas. Y jamas le saque el tema

Pero tengas las mierdas politicas que tengas en la cabeza, digo yo que si TU PUTO PAIS ESTA SUFRIENDO UN BOMBARDEO MASIVO, y que EL PUTO PUEBLO EN EL QUE NACISTE Y VIVISTE EL 95% DE TU PUTA VIDA ESTA SIENDO ATACADO Y ASESIADO Y TU FAMILIA CORRE RIESGO DE MUERTE, y un supuesto amigo desde 5000 km de distancia te manda un mensaje preocupandose por ti, por tu familia, mandandote apoyo y buenos deseos, y ofreciendote hasta su puta ayuda por si necesitas algo o si necesitas huir y un amigo en europa que te pueda ayudar a cualquier puta cosa que te pueda surgir.... que menos, digo yo, QUE PUTO MENOS, que mostrar un puto minimo de gratitud. Y no digo ya solo para conmigo, sino para con su puta familia, que es la que esta siendo bombardeada

Pero en fin. Asi es la vida moderna. Gentuza que se alegra de que su propio pais sea bombardeado y que le dice a los amigos que le mandan ayuda "que se callen". De los creadores de "me la suda que palme toda mi familia por irme a comer pollas un viernes al botellon"

Que puto asco de mundo estais dejando


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Me están aquí varios foreros diciendo que rusos, ucranianos y escandinavos son lo mismo.
> 
> Y yo estaba diciendo que a mí NO me lo parecen.




Pues si, lo mismito del to. Como puedes ver, no hay ninguna diferencia entre el sueco y el moscovita


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues si, lo mismito del to. Como puedes ver, no hay ninguna diferencia entre el sueco y el moscovita



Joder este. Es que he visto esa versión de muchos tipos. Ojos azules + pelo rubio, pero la misma puta cara.


Encima saca lo peor de cada especie. Calvo y con ojos rasgados.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Quii dijo:


> Perro te aseguro que los europeos en general están muy tarados de la cabeza no lo tomes como algo personal.
> 
> Son gente que no tiene nuestro lado sensible emocional de afecto y lealtad. Son impredecibles y te usan el tiempo que les toca a tu lado y se olvidan de ti al día siguiente si no tienes dinero o algo que les interese mucho.
> 
> ...



Nos conocemos hace ya años, y nunca me ha tratado por interes, pues somos gente que vive a tomar por culo, no habia nada en lo que tuviera ni motivo ni interes en aprovecharse de mi. Y si me caia tan bien era precisamente porque es una de las pocas personas que he conocido en mi vida con la que sintiera "afinidad de valores". Mientras que aqui estoy dia a dia decepcionado por la puta gentuza, dividida entre mugrosos de mierda y gitanos toreros follaburras aun mas escoria que los mugrosos... este si me parecia esa clase de amigo leal, tradicional, sensible, con unos ragos de personalidad similares a los mios

El unico que se molesto en mandarme una postal felicitandome el año. Una postal que me dio hasta pena, pues tenia un dibujo asi navideño muy familiar y sentimental, al estilo tipicas postales de hace decadas. Seguro que la recibe cualquier puto niño rata descerebrado de aqui y se descojona de el, y a mi me parecio un detalle entrañable, salido de alguien con unos valores y forma de ser ya olvidados y perdidos en el mundo moderno

Y el mismo me ha criticado un puto millon de veces a la puta urs. Me ha dicho mil veces que estaba decepcionado con el puto moskau, que la gente es una puta borracha hasta lo enfermizo, que la gente es una amargada y maleducada, que los rabales de la capital son puto tercermundismo... y que me salga con esas, pues en fin. Flipante, de verdad

Y no, la gente no es asi por ahi. Que he vivido en alemania y fue el mejor año de mi vida, y tuve amigos de putisima madre 

El problema es global. Se esta taladrando la cabeza a la gente por medio de las redes, y se esta convirtiendo a la gente en ABSOLUTA SICOPATA. Y me remito a todo el tema virus. Millones de hijos de puta descojonandose de la muerte de miles de inocentes todos los dias, sobre todo ancianos desvalidos, y desatendidos por sus propias familias, que preferian zamparse un rabo en un botellon antes que proteger la vida de su madre enferma

Este puto mundo merece arder. Enterito


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Te quiero perro.


----------



## Maddie (25 Feb 2022)

Tengo el vídeo del ucra mañaco patinando en hielo.


----------



## Maddie (25 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Me están aquí varios foreros diciendo que rusos, ucranianos y escandinavos son lo mismo.
> 
> Y yo estaba diciendo que a mí NO me lo parecen.
> 
> ...



Dolph es sueco


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (25 Feb 2022)

Apaga la TV y tus amigos estaran en una sauna rusa follandose a 4 barbis uzbekas .


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 Feb 2022)

Fuiste condescendiente con él. Y él fue condescendiente contigo.

Que te cabrees con él y le bloquees en vez de hablarlo sin calentarte la boca es propio de un niño, y no de un hombre.
Y más si realmente le tenías algún aprecio.


----------



## Paisaje (25 Feb 2022)

desde luego pareces despechado cual loca; y la respuesta del colega parece que se ha marcado un copia y pega que tenía preparado no sólo para tí.


----------



## At4008 (25 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que ahora se ha liado con un ruso de 2 metros y ya no le gustas... Y además hacen trío con el gemelo.


----------



## BStoker (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Nunca he entendido cual es el motivo de los que entrais a cagar a los hilos sin haberos leido mas que el titular
> 
> Este hijo de puta no esta en ninguna guerra, porque se fue hace 2 años a vivir a moskau con su hermano para que no los reclutaran, para esa misma guerra que ya existe desde hace 8 años y de la que no os enterais porque sois sunormales todos
> 
> ...



Ese tio puede estar en problemas, en tanto en cuanto la guerra de Rusia y Ucrania , aunque lleve ocho años ahora está más recrudecida.
Ese tío tiene otros contactos mejores, prefiere relacionarse con otras personas, y no te considera su amigo y nunca te ha considerado. Igual te ha tratado cordialmente pero está claro que a la hora de la verdad, no tiene amistad contigo. Porque si no, no te contesta así.

Y tú no estás rabioso por un tema ideológico, estás rabioso porque el tío te ha rechazado y te ha mandado a freír monas y estás herido en tu orgullo, y eso es lo que te importa y por eso has abierto el hilo y estás como un niño (tu si que eres un niño) pataleando.

Tú querías un feedback y no se ha dado ( te jodes así es la vida) , el tío este preferirá hablar de este tema con otros rusos o con su familia. Contigo fue cordial porque le cuadraba, por cercanía o por veré a saber.


----------



## Playero (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Regla número 1. No se habla de política en tiempos de guerra. 
Todas las amistades y comunicaciones de su amigo ucraniano están siendo monitorizadas y no puede mostrar ningún tipo de simpatía hacia un extranjero antiruso.
Si ve "La lengua de las mariposas", el primero que le tira la piedra al maestro republicano es el niño que era su amigo.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Feb 2022)

Es inquietante ver cómo tienes de mal la puta cabeza como para sentir la necesidad de inventarte esa payasada y tener que venir aquí a contarla.
Eres carne de psiquiatra.


----------



## Mdutch (25 Feb 2022)

Por lo menos le has dado algo que celebrar.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2022)

Quii dijo:


> En Ucrania hay muchos prorrusos. No tiene ningún misterio el tema. Ese debe ser prorruso y punto. Yo tengo conocidos valencianos catalanistas repugnantes. Y este foro está lleno de charnegos traidores ASQUEROSOS como este mierda de Guadalajara @Rauxa que es un traidor separatista y un puto gordo de las harinas.



De Cuenca


----------



## El_Dioni (25 Feb 2022)

el Perro este esta mal de la cabeza o que le pasa? no es normal reaccionar asi


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ha estado interesante el tocho
> 
> 9/10



Joder, a veces se marcaba sus hilos de maricones, pero más desde fuera. Como describiendo una realidad (p.e. los equipos de fútbol en la adolescencia).

La ambigüedad sobre su sexualidad en este ha llegado a una cota más alta.


----------



## laowai (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Me ha respondido hace unos 10 minutos diciendome algo asi como "Gracias, tienes razon, es mejor no hablar de esto, porque los *extranjeros no teneis ni idea de como somos aqui, ni de nuestra historia ni nuestra forma de pensar*, y es mejor que cerreis la boca"



Querido conforero, su amigo le ha dicho una verdad, aunque haya fallado en las formas lo cual, siendo extranjero y en particular eslavo, no me sorprende, pero contestar así a su costernación es un error por parte de Valerio.

Yo también tengo amigos ucranianos desde hace años, y he estado allí, no sólo en áreas turísticas (eso fue dos días), sino recorriendo áreas remotas en coche y haciendo senderismo, siendo yo el único extranjero todo el tiempo. Esto es sólo para indicar que no hablo sólo de oídas.



eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Y diciendome a mi que YO, precisamente YO, NO TENGO NI PUTA IDEA DE HISTORIA NI DE GEOPOLITICA?



Uno puede saber mucho de esos temas en ciertas áreas y épocas, y aun así escapársele detalles importantes cuando se trata de otras. No digo que sea su caso porque no lo conozco, sólo que es posible.

Tengo una recomendación para cualquiera interesado en el contexto en el que se han producido estos acontecimientos, y que entienda bien inglés:


Son tres horas y media, y no está en español ni con subtítulos, pero no sé de ninguna fuente parecida en español.

Como dice Alexander en el vídeo, la gran perdedora de todo esto es Europa, y de nuevo China quien mas se beneficia, porque nos gobiernan zoquetes ignorantes que sólo entienden de postureo.
Es una pena perder amigos por culpa de estas cosas.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



No mientas. Ellos te han mandado a la mierda a tí.


----------



## Gorkako (25 Feb 2022)

Os apretabais las almorranas al más estilo brokeback mountains tras una larga ruta en kayak


----------



## bsnas (25 Feb 2022)

No sabia que te iban los rabos de mañacos turcochinos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (25 Feb 2022)

QUERIDA ELENA FRANCIS: 


He conocido un hombre,Grandote, fuerte, rubio, 6 años menor que yo. Un tio super sensato, deportista, cero vicios, no bebia nada de nada, solo agua, zumo o te. Un chaval culto, estudioso, educado, al que le encantaba españa. Siempre me mandaba videos de su pueblo cuando caian las nevadas invernales, porque sabe que me molaba todo eso, y siempre me decia que a ver cuando podian venir a verme algun verano, yo les decia que se quedaran a dormir en mi casa sin problema.

Alguien con una verdadera mentalidad de otro tiempo, cortes, caballero, aplicado. No se explicarlo, siempre tuvo un trato hacia mi tan excelente y noble que le tenia un aprecio inmenso. Todos los meses nos escribimos contandonos cosas, mandandonos videos, un colega de verdad de puta madre, pese a estar en la distancia





Anoche Le mande un largo mensaje diciendole que le amaba 

Me ha respondido hace unos 10 minutos diciendome algo asi como "Gracias PERO NO, es mejor no hablar de esto, porque los extranjeros no teneis ni idea de como somos, ni de nuestra historia ni nuestra forma de pensar, y es mejor que cerreis la boca"

         

Asi que automaticamente BLOCK. Se me han puesto hasta los ojos encharcados. Es una de las personas con las que mas he hablado en los ultimos años. Como digo, mucho mas que con la mayoria de amistades "reales" de aqui


Con todo el puto dolor del mundo, se acabo. No vas a volver a poner un pie en mi casa valerio no me darás mas por el puto culo cabron.


----------



## Amraslazar (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Con todo el puto dolor del mundo, se acabo. No vas a volver a poner un pie en mi casa valerio. Que te den por el puto culo cabron



Ten ánimo y no decaigas. No es al único al que vas a tener que mandar a tomar por culo en los tiempos que corren. 

En los momentos duros es cuando se caen las caretas y se ve lo que hay en el fondo de cada persona.


----------



## MorosBancario (25 Feb 2022)

Dejar tranquilo al shusho que se rebota y los gayers tienen temperamento de charo.

P.d.: Shusho, si no podías hablar con un amigo de "política", es que no llegaba ni a conocido.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (25 Feb 2022)

Lo siento por la ruptura míster, si necesitas otros pectorales donde consolarte aquí me tienes


----------



## Galvani (25 Feb 2022)

Dejándose ya de bromas y de forma general... Nunca llegas a conocer a alguien del todo. Por muy bien que te lleves con alguien puede haber un hecho que haga joderse todo. 

Una mala contestación, un día que se bebe de más y se dice algo que se pensaba y no sabía el otro... También decir que no hay que mostrarse sumiso ante nadie. Ni dejarse llevar totalmente por alguien por mucho que creas que te aprecia. 

Creo que es lo que te ha pasado. Has puesto un mensaje muy cobista y el otro ha visto que eres sumiso y se ha aprovechado. Lo que el pensaría es que ibas a seguir en contacto.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...




Pues por lo que estoy escuchando a otros ucraniano igual es que hay bastantes pro-rusos por allí porque se sienten rusos y están muy quemados con el tema.... no se, es verdad que es mejor callarse, no tenemos ni idea. Hace años un italiano amigo estaba en Facebook poniendo que lo que habíamos hecho a los pobres catalanes y su referendum que era violencia extrema y no se que más .-.. bueno efectivamente no tenía ni puñetera idea de lo que se cuece en Cataluña, pero eso sí había estado en Barcelona de turismo y se creía que sabía algo, es de risa, yo creo que con razón están hartos de escuchar sandeces sin fundamento de los extranjeros.

Por lo visto llevan desde 2014 bombardeando y jodiendo los regiones de pro rusas y es un gobierno extremadamente corrupto y hay hasta un grupo nazi de verdad no nazi de broma, en fin , no sabemos nada


----------



## Dragón Asesino (25 Feb 2022)

Muy yaoi todo


----------



## Norbat (25 Feb 2022)

Mi superconsejito: un semimoro cetrino de Elda no debe arruinar la oportunidad de que le pete un mañaco rubio eslavo por la puñetera política. La política es basura y los de abajo sólo llevamos las de perder. Olvídate de esas chungas movidas de ucranianos y rusos y recupera el AMOR. No pierdas un tren que sólo pasa una vez en la vida


----------



## Norbat (25 Feb 2022)

Tú haz como Pablo Montesinos del PP. Amor por su otro Pablo por encima de las maquinaciones y rastreras intrigas de la política. Esto es AMOR con mayúsculas:


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Feb 2022)

Pasa el número del rubito alfa mañaco,

es para mediar entre ambas partes, no homo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



PVTA PERRA MARICONA (tu, no el ucro, al ucro no lo conozco, aunque siendo amigo tuyo seguro que tb chupa tubos de escape)


----------



## andore (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pasa el número del rubito alfa mañaco,
> 
> es para mediar entre ambas partes, no homo.



Eres pasivo.


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Feb 2022)

Hay que ser sucnormal profundo para no darse cuenta de que si tuvieron que preparar el MAIDAN es porque el pueblo ukranio tiran mas para Rusia que otra cosa. O ya no nos acordamos de los francotiradores. Tampoco nos acordamos de quien ha financiado todas las primaveras?


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> yo les decia que se quedaran a dormir en mi casa sin problema



jajajajjjaaa prefieren la guerra


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajajjjaaa prefieren la guerra



El Op da o recibe?


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Feb 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> El Op da o recibe?



Me da a mi que es recibidor.


----------



## aron01 (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



La historia que conmovió a Bardem.


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pegoteonfire (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Vaya perro lo siento. La gente no para de sorprender nunca. Ahora ha sido para mal espero que alguna vez te toque para bien.


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El año pasado me dijo que los reclutaban para la guerra y que no querian ir, que no les iba ese rollo, que no querian palmar tontamente y que bla bla. Fueron a emigrar como profugos, se querian ir a alemania, pero como alli solo dejan entrar moronegros, les ponian complicaciones con los visados, y al final se fueron a moskau.* A mi me dio una rabia inmensa*, pero bueno, entendia que quisieran evitar palmar y se largaran a otra parte. Aunque fuera a casa del agresor



Ah o sea que tú morirías por intereses americanos?


----------



## pegaso (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Joderrrrr que buen amigo sicópata, subnormal has perdido.


----------



## Remero consentido (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Hace años que yo mandé al carajo a todos mis amigos... Es insoportable cómo están comidos por el progresismo. Porcierto, quieres ser mi hamijo ?


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Aventino (25 Feb 2022)

Los amigos del perro


----------



## burbucoches (25 Feb 2022)

Con lo maricon q Eres fijo q eran los del protector pillar pilla


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> Ese tio puede estar en problemas



Tu eres subnormal. Ese tio no tiene ningun problema, esta rascandose la puta webada en moskau. El domingo por la tarde me mando un video haciendo el sunormal y patinando enel yelo en un puto charco de su barrio. El unico puto problema es que es un puto niño rata con el cerebro taladrado por la propaganda, tal cual lo sois aqui

Ahora vive en moskau y le han comido la bola de que hay que montar la puta urs, porque bombardeando ucrania van a ser mas chulos y van a conseguir sueldos de 2000 pavos como en alemania y no de 200 como los que tienen ahora


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Playero dijo:


> Regla número 1. No se habla de política en tiempos de guerra.



Yo no he hablado de politica, le he mandado un mensaje diciendole que sentia lo que estaba pasando, que esperaba que tanto el como su familia no salieran dañados y que si en algun momento necesitaba algun tipo de ayuda que estuviera en mi mano dar, que podia contar conmigo

Su respuesta, por cierto, fue practicamente identica que la que me dio hace justo ahora 2 años alguien que tiempo ha fue mi mejor amigo, con el que llevaba un tiempo sin hablar, y al que le mande tambien un largo mensaje en el inicio del virus, explicandole resumidamente todas las cosas que sabiamos en este foro, y precaviendole de que tuviera cuidado, sobre todo con sus familiares mayores, que venia una epidemia de verdad de graves consecuencias y que no se fiara de las no-advertencias del gobierno que lo que venia era muy serio

Le escribi con toda mi buena voluntad, tratando de darle toda la informacion que yo tenia, para que tomara las medidas pertinentes, y me contesto con toda la puta impertinencia del mundo, diciendome que "el no se costipa nunca, y que apague la tele que me tienen el coco sorbio"

Asi que no busques explicaciones tontas. La respuesta de este tio no es mas que un ataquito de ARROGANCIA, SOBERBIA Y NARCISISMO DE MIERDA, que es exactamente el mismo que tiene toda la puta gente de esa misma edad, en todo el puto mundo al mismo tiempo, fruto de la subnormalizacion que esta habiendo por las redes, que estan convirtiendo a toda la gente en AUTENTICA PUTA ESCORIA


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de politica, le he mandado un mensaje diciendole que sentia lo que estaba pasando, que esperaba que tanto el como su familia no salieran dañados y que si en algun momento necesitaba algun tipo de ayuda que estuviera en mi mano dar, que podia contar conmigo
> 
> Su respuesta, por cierto, fue practicamente identica que la que me dio hace justo ahora 2 años alguien que tiempo ha fue mi mejor amigo, con el que llevaba un tiempo sin hablar, y al que le mande tambien un largo mensaje en el inicio del virus, explicandole resumidamente todas las cosas que sabiamos en este foro, y precaviendole de que tuviera cuidado, sobre todo con sus familiares mayores, que venia una epidemia de verdad de graves consecuencias y que no se fiara de las no-advertencias del gobierno que lo que venia era muy serio
> 
> ...


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

laowai dijo:


> Querido conforero, su amigo le ha dicho una verdad, aunque haya fallado en las formas



Pues vera ustec, caballero: NO

A mi no me hace falta irme de vacaciones a ucrania para saber la historia de ucrania. Llevo desde que era un niño empapandome como un cabron de los mapas y de la historia de europa. Se perfectamente lo que es ucrania y lo que es la puta urs. Lo se mucho mejor que mi ahora antiguo amigo, y lo se mucho mejor que el 99'99% de subnormales descerebrados que alli viven, y que lo unico que creen saber de historia son los 4 esloganes de mierda que les cuentan alli

Discusiones similares ya tuve en el 2014 con la hoy mujer de otro hamijo, que tambien era moscovita. Su propio marido le recriminaba lo de crimea, y ella se enrabietaba, diciendole mierdas similares "que no hable de lo que no sabe, ñiñiñi, ñañaña, que crimea ha sio de ellos DE TODA LA VIDA"

Yo me encabrone y le cerre la puta boca, y le deje clarito que moscu no habia puesto jamas una puta pezuña en crimea hasta muy poco antes del 1800, asi que por repetir un puto eslogan de mierda un millon de veces no se iba a convertir en verdad

Aqui el unico problema es el mismo que estamos viviendo en todo el mundo al unisono, y es que con las redes estan convirtiendo a todo el mundo en autentica ESCORIA, y la misma ola de IGNORANCIA y ARROGANCIA esta contagiando a todos, en todas partes. Y yo no estoy dispuesto a aguantar mierdas


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Ten ánimo y no decaigas. No es al único al que vas a tener que mandar a tomar por culo en los tiempos que corren.
> 
> En los momentos duros es cuando se caen las caretas y se ve lo que hay en el fondo de cada persona.



Me empieza a quedar ya poca gente a la que mandar a la mierda. Llevamos unos añitos en los que he tenido que hacer limpieza a fondo


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Tú eres tonto, le aguantas toneladas de mierda a auténticos psicópatas y luego te dejas de hablar con un tío que es buena gente sólo porque te ha soltado una bordería. Coño, pues a lo mejor acababa de hablar con otro occidental que le ha inflado los cojones soltándole imbecilidades y lo ha acabado pagando contigo porque iba ya todo mosca. Te vas a acabar quedando más solo que la una como sigas así.


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Tú eres tonto, le aguantas toneladas de mierda a auténticos psicópatas y luego te dejas de hablar con un tío que es buena gente sólo porque te ha soltado una bordería. Coño, pues a lo mejor acababa de hablar con otro occidental que le ha inflado los cojones soltándole imbecilidades y lo ha acabado pagando contigo porque iba ya todo mosca. Te vas a acabar quedando más solo que la una como sigas así.


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Me empieza a quedar ya poca gente a la que mandar a la mierda. Llevamos unos añitos en los que he tenido que hacer limpieza a fondo


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Guapito_Sanchez dijo:


> Pues por lo que estoy escuchando a otros ucraniano igual es que hay bastantes pro-rusos por allí porque se sienten rusos y están muy quemados con el tema.... no se, es verdad que es mejor callarse, no tenemos ni idea



Que hay bastantes traidores con el coco sorbido, si, lo se. Es la misma mierda que pasa aqui con separratas y demas. Fijate el rufian, un murciano separrata. O el rovireche aquel, que era hijo de guardia civil de teruel. O el etarra manu chao ese que era hijo de uno de burgos y una de ceuta. La propaganda puede taladrarle a la gente profundamente. Amen de que como ya he dicho mil veces en otros hilos, estalin hizo matanzas y limpiezas etnicas en ucrania, y repoblo muchas provincias con inmigrantes moscovitas, y los hijos y nietos de esos inmigrantes son los que ahora van diciendo que ucrania le petrenece ala puta urs

Independientemente de eso, que el 99% de la gente del mundo no tenga ni puta idea de nada, no significa que no la tenga yo. Como ya he dicho en el mensaje anterior a este, yo llevo toda mi puta vida investigando a fondo la historia de europa, y yo tengo mas idea de lo que es ese pais que todos sus putos pobladores, que no tienen ni puta idea de historia, y todo lo que saben son los 4 esloganes de mierda de vladimiro

Pero incluso asi, incluso si eres un puto niño rata marioneto de mierda que tienes la puta cabeza taladrada y llenita de mierda por la propaganda, si tu puto pais esta siendo masivamente bombardeado y un amigo te escribe preocupandose por ti y por tu familia, te manda un abrazo, y te ofrece su ayuda, QUE PUTO MENOS que dar una respuesta con GRATITUD. Que hubiera quedao como un puto señor diciendome algo asi como "gracias tio, es una situacion complicada, prefiero no hablar de ello porque tenemos visiones distintas, bla bla, pero gracias por tus palabras, bla bla". Y ya esta. No hubiera pasado nada. Yo ya sabia que era un puto traidor para con su puto pais y jamas le hice preguntas incomodas ni le juzgue

Pero ni voy a tragar impertinencias y faltas de respeto, ni voy a tragar con que quienes de verdad no tienen ni puta idea de nada (aunque sean de alli) me digan que soy yo quien no la tiene, cuando es justo al reves


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Hay que ser sucnormal profundo para no darse cuenta de que si tuvieron que preparar el MAIDAN es porque el pueblo ukranio tiran mas para Rusia que otra cosa. O ya no nos acordamos de los francotiradores. Tampoco nos acordamos de quien ha financiado todas las primaveras?



Eso que tu llamas maidan, fue una operacion militar del GRENLIN con la cual provocaron una matanza de 100 personas con francotiradores en las puertas del parlamento ucraniano, el dia que el presidente ucraniano iba a firmar el tratado de asociacion con la UE. Y dias despues de la matanza, vinieron las invasiones y anexiones

Pero bueno, los CMS ahi estais. Mintiendo, intoxicando, haciendo vuestro trabajo por 4 rublos


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Ah o sea que tú morirías por intereses americanos?



No deja de parecerme curioso como es posible que este pozo de mierda este tan jodidamente lleno de SUBNORMALES. Jodidamente flipante que hayan imbeciles poniendose fotitos de LA FALANGE, mientras le comen el puto nabo al puto imperio turcochino, al que le declaro la guerra la falange, y al cual la falange, culpaba de todos los males de la españa de los años 30

No se si es cuestion de que sois subnormales de nacimiento y analfabetos, o si es que eres un CM al que le pagan por hacer caricaturas tan intoxicadoras y delirantes


----------



## laowai (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi no me hace falta irme de vacaciones a ucrania para saber la historia de ucrania. Llevo desde que era un niño empapandome como un cabron de los mapas y de la historia de europa. Se perfectamente lo que es ucrania y lo que es la puta urs. Lo se mucho mejor que mi ahora antiguo amigo, y lo se mucho mejor que el 99'99% de subnormales descerebrados que alli viven, y que lo unico que creen saber de historia son los 4 esloganes de mierda que les cuentan alli



Es verdad que vivir en un lugar no garantiza conocer su historia. Tampoco el ir de vacaciones, aunque sea una inmersión cultural: eso para lo que puede servir es para ver cómo vive la gente allí, qué aspectos les afectan más en su vida diaria al margen del postureo en las redes, y entender mejor sus reacciones. No para saber si de verdad tal o cual suceso histórico es como nos cuentan. Le doy la razón en eso.



eL PERRO dijo:


> Es la misma mierda que pasa aqui con separratas y demas. Fijate el rufian, un murciano separrata. O el rovireche aquel, que era hijo de guardia civil de teruel. O el etarra manu chao ese que era hijo de uno de burgos y una de ceuta. La propaganda puede taladrarle a la gente profundamente. Amen de que como ya he dicho mil veces en otros hilos, estalin hizo matanzas y limpiezas etnicas en ucrania, y repoblo muchas provincias con inmigrantes moscovitas, y los hijos y nietos de esos inmigrantes son los que ahora van diciendo que ucrania le petrenece ala puta urs



No sabía de todos esos casos, y pienso que nos iría mejor si supiéramos de dónde viene (no sólo en el sentido geográfico) quien nos dice ésto o lo otro.


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Feb 2022)

Este/a al final acaba como José Luis Moreno, ya veréis...


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

Seguro.


----------



## Toallin (25 Feb 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Este/a al final acaba como José Luis Moreno, ya veréis...


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Tú eres tonto, le aguantas toneladas de mierda a auténticos psicópatas y luego te dejas de hablar con un tío que es buena gente sólo porque te ha soltado una bordería. Coño, pues a lo mejor acababa de hablar con otro occidental que le ha inflado los cojones soltándole imbecilidades y lo ha acabado pagando contigo porque iba ya todo mosca. Te vas a acabar quedando más solo que la una como sigas así.



Si lo he mandado a tomar por culo, es precisamente porque se reconocer a los sicopatas

Siempre me he llevado bien con ellos. Hay que reconocer que los sicopatas en sus fases iniciales son gente alucinante. Tienen personalidades magneticas, y son siempre gente inteligente, carismatica y que proyectan un halo de sensibilidad y lealtad. Saben ser la clase de gente que cuadra con mi codigo, y con lo que a mi me gusta de rodearme. Solo que claro, son sicopatas. Y llegada la hora de la verdad, les falla la puta tuerca en la que tienen que diferenciar el bien del mal, o la que les tiene que hacer sentir remordimientos cuando algo esta mal

Pero mas alla que el hecho de comprobar como es un sicopata que se alegra de que un pais enemigo bombardee su pais, lo que no tolero, y que es una raya roja infranqueable para mi con todo el mundo, es el hecho de hacer desprecio a mi ayuda. Que le estes ofreciendo a alguien un apoyo de la enorme magnitud de ser ALGUIEN A QUIEN RECURRIR EN EL EXTRANJERO ANTE UNA GUERRA, que son putas palabras mayores, y mas sabiendo que son tanto el como su hermano PROFUGOS en su puto pais, y que hasta yo me podria meter en problemas, y que encima te conteste con esa impertinencia? 

Pues que va tio. Esa es la clase de cosas que colman un puto vaso y ves claro que HASTA AQUI, y ni un paso mas. Si me tengo que quedar solo como el puto negro de soy leyenda, pues sea. Pero no tolero que hagan desprecio a mi aprecio. Menos aun a mi voluntad de sacrificio hacia gente


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

laowai dijo:


> Es verdad que vivir en un lugar no garantiza conocer su historia. Tampoco el ir de vacaciones, aunque sea una inmersión cultural: eso para lo que puede servir es para ver cómo vive la gente allí, qué aspectos les afectan más en su vida diaria al margen del postureo en las redes, y entender mejor sus reacciones. No para saber si de verdad tal o cual suceso histórico es como nos cuentan. Le doy la razón en eso.



Que si, que entiendo lo que dices tu. Pero es irrelevante. El 99% de la gente de ucrania o de la puta urs, no tienen ni puta idea de la historia de sus respectivas tierras, ni tienen puta idea ni de quienes son, ni de donde vienen. La señal mas clara la tienes en que putos turcos de mierda con cara de culo como el enano del kremlin, se llamen a si mismo eslavos, cuando claramente son de raza mongoloide. Que seria el mismo equivalente que ver a un puto soplacerbanas del machupichu haciendose llamar a si mismo "latino", sin entender ni que cojones significa ese termino

Este tio, como todos los de su cuerda, no es mas que un puto niño rata con el cerebro taladrado por la propaganda. Cree firmemente en los 4 esloganes de mierda que le han metido en la cabeza. Y si se cruza con alguien que le contradice esos esloganes, se enrabieta y patalea. Pero si es exactamente lo mismo que estas viendo en este puto foro de mierda. ¿Como pueden haber niños rata españoles, tan jodidamente subnormales como para defender que nos invada la puta urs? Pues si un niño rata español esta asi de subnormal, imaginate alguien que ademas se ha ido a vivir a moscu Pues gilipollas completo de la puta cabeza


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No deja de parecerme curioso como es posible que este pozo de mierda este tan jodidamente lleno de SUBNORMALES. Jodidamente flipante que hayan imbeciles poniendose fotitos de LA FALANGE, mientras le comen el puto nabo al puto imperio turcochino, al que le declaro la guerra la falange, y al cual la falange, culpaba de todos los males de la españa de los años 30
> 
> No se si es cuestion de que sois subnormales de nacimiento y analfabetos, o si es que eres un CM al que le pagan por hacer caricaturas tan intoxicadoras y delirantes



La madre que me parió, lo que hay que escuchar, y aún así sin responder mi pregunta.
¿Matarías por intereses americanos?
Una cosa es defender a España, otra es que España defienda a América, y no, tanto Putin como Biden me parecen dos sacos de mierda que no son líderes para nada serios, ¿vas a responder mi pregunta?


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> ñiñiñiñ



La falange iba a la puta urs a defender europa de la puta horda asesina mongoloide. Tu les pones el culo, escoria


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La falange iba a la puta urs a defender europa de la puta horda asesina mongoloide. Tu les pones el culo, escoria



He dicho que ambos son basura, gracias demostrar que no sabes leer. Si quieres defender los intereses de la Europa feminista, democrática, roja, inclusiva, abierta y multicultural te invito a irte


----------



## Cilindrin (26 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Feb 2022)

Evidentemente. Si se tiene que morir alguien, que sea la familia de un subnormal que se alegra de que un invasor bombardee su propio pais, y no gente inocente

Igual que con el virus, que se muera la puta madre de los hijos de la gran puta chupapollas botelloneros que se burlan de los muertos, y no pobre gente responsable que hace lo que tiene que hacer y luego se cruza con un terrorista enel mercabrona


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Feb 2022)

Que si, puta escoria. Que a ti ya te mande a tomar por culo hace mucho. Bueno, no tanto, pompero de mierda. Coge tu multe y suicidate, basrua


----------



## Decipher (26 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Eso que tu llamas maidan, fue una operacion militar del GRENLIN con la cual provocaron una matanza de 100 personas con francotiradores en las puertas del parlamento ucraniano, el dia que el presidente ucraniano iba a firmar el tratado de asociacion con la UE. Y dias despues de la matanza, vinieron las invasiones y anexiones
> 
> Pero bueno, los CMS ahi estais. Mintiendo, intoxicando, haciendo vuestro trabajo por 4 rublos



Esto es literalmente falso. El acuerdo iba a ser con Rusia y por eso se monta el golpe de estado para deponer a Yanukovich. Si tanto te las das de listo y conocedor lo mínimo que deberias hacer es no dejar que tus odios te cieguen a los hechos.


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Mar 2022)

Llama a Valerio


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Invent.
Detengan a los sospechosos habituales.


----------



## elviejo (3 Mar 2022)

No me lo he leído.
¿Qué pasa que no estaban vacunados?


----------



## Santolin (3 Mar 2022)

Aunque haya guerra puedes seguir a lo tuyo


----------



## Larsil (4 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Tú eres de allí. Vete pa allí. O no igual no. Es broma. ¿Compartes en tú con él?


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Mar 2022)

@VALERIO EL UCRANIANO


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Mar 2022)

Hombre, si tanto lo apreciabas igual no deberías tenerle en cuenta una mala reacción en un momento de tensión máxima. 

Es curioso como en solo unas pocas líneas pasa de ser un sabio caballero de otro tiempo a un pobre tonto que no sabe de nada (salvo de masajitos en las pantorrillas) y un traidor que quiere que maten a sus vecinos.


----------



## Decipher (25 Mar 2022)

Al final Valerio el mas listo que se piró de Ucronía antes de que lo convirtiesen en soldado esclavo.


----------



## Amraslazar (26 May 2022)

¿Qué ha sido de Valerio?


----------



## InigoMontoya (29 Jul 2022)

valerio el que te la mete en el cementerio


----------



## Toallin (29 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Son gemelos, los conoci en el 2015 haciendo una excursion en grupo de kayak en JAVEA. En realidad solo era amigo real de uno de ellos, pues el otro no sabe idiomas y desde entonces tuve poco contacto con el. Son de un pueblo pequeño del norte del pais, cerca de la frontera con belarus
> 
> No se imagina nadie el dolor que me ha dado de mandarlo a tomar por culo y bloquearlo, porque pese a ser alguien de lejos, le tenia mas aprecio y afinidad que a mis propias amistades de aqui
> 
> ...



Que fue de Valerio?


----------



## Señor-Presidente (29 Jul 2022)

Dios


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jul 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> Que fue de Valerio?



Su amo bombardeo su ciudad, la casa de su familia ardio en llamas y ahora sus padres viven refugiados en polonia con dinero de la UE. Eso se lo vi en las redes sociales a una tercera hermana en liza. Con este hijo de puta y su hermano no he vuelto a hablar, ni lo hare. Se muera. A los traidores ni aire


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Su amo bombardeo su ciudad, la casa de su familia ardio en llamas y ahora sus padres viven refugiados en polonia con dinero de la UE. Eso se lo vi en las redes sociales a una tercera hermana en liza. Con este hijo de puta y su hermano no he vuelto a hablar, ni lo hare. Se muera. A los traidores ni aire



Supongo que vivirán muy bien en Moscú.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jul 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Supongo que vivirán muy bien en Moscú.



Pues vivian a unos 30 km del centro en una barriada de mierda sin asfaltar, cubriendo puestos temporales en el centro, de camarero, de repartidor, y varias otras mierdas de pringao. Pero en fin ninguna pena. Han recibido una de carmita sanisssssssimo. Espero que sigan orgullosos de su amo despues de haber visto su casa arder


----------



## InigoMontoya (30 Jul 2022)

valerio te follo el ojete


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (11 Oct 2022)

up HILAZO


----------



## Amraslazar (11 Oct 2022)

@eL PERRO, deberías tomarte el esfuerzo de volver a contactar con Valerio para ver si sus opiniones han cambiado ahora que Ucrania va ganando la guerra. 

Las ratas son siempre las primeras en abandonar el barco que se hunde y subirse al carro del ganador.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Oct 2022)

Me mando hace unas semanas un correo hablandome de pirawismo y que como me va. No le conteste


----------



## Galvani (11 Oct 2022)

Yo conozco dos ucras por temas laborales. Muy profesionales y trabajadores y no desagradables pero a veces me dan mal rollo en el sentido de que esa gente no se va a unir contigo como currito para nada. Aunque los de aquí igual.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (11 Oct 2022)

@eL PERRO mandalo a tomar por culo al puto grenilista de los huevos nazi


----------

